

Water consumption in Edmonton during the Olympic gold medal hockey game - martian
http://www.patspapers.com/blog/item/what_if_everybody_flushed_at_once_Edmonton_water_gold_medal_hockey_game/

======
chaosmachine
This is probably the coolest use of water monitoring technology ever. I wonder
what the electricity demand graph would look like.

